# Lucy's Waiting Room



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi guys! 

Lucy is one of our pregnant fainting does, but the only one due this next month. Her due date is March 7th, and she already has a nice udder and is filling out. Last year she had twin bucklings and it was her first birthing. She will be the first doe to kid this year and we're excited!

I'll post pics later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks!
Here are some pics of her from earlier.  It was freezing out and without gloves on my hands started to feel numb ugh.
But it's supposed to get warmer this week as today is the coldest. 
She wasn't too happy about me taking pictures in her stall and wouldn't let me get a lot of good ones haha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute! Is Lucy all Myotonic? I don't know much about the breed - I would have called her Nigerian! haha Is she bred to a myotonic buck? What color?

Best of luck for a smooth and healthy delivery.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Cute! Is Lucy all Myotonic? I don't know much about the breed - I would have called her Nigerian! haha Is she bred to a myotonic buck? What color?
> 
> Best of luck for a smooth and healthy delivery.


Thanks! Yes she is. 

She's four years old this year and was born on the farm. My parents have been raising Myotonics for roughly eighteen years, and most of our does were born here. The buck she was bred to is a myotonic as well, and he is tricolor. I will post pics when I can get on my phone and find them. 

I was originally hoping to breed her to a blue eyed tricolor buckling we purchased last year, since she has a small amount of marbled blue in her eyes as well, but SOMEBODY decided to go through the electric fence this summer. :shrug: haha.

Regardless we're excited to see what she throws.  Only 9 days left.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girl!


Thank you.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck! Hopefully it will be much warmer when it's her time to kid!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute  About how much does a myotonic doe weigh (when not pregnant) ?


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

strawhatboers said:


> Good luck! Hopefully it will be much warmer when it's her time to kid!


Thanks!



NyGoatMom said:


> She is so cute  About how much does a myotonic doe weigh (when not pregnant) ?


Thanks. Usually they weight 60-100 lbs. They come to our knees for height. They're a smaller breed.


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you use your myotonics for? I have heard that they are meat goats, but they seem too small. She is adorable!!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

We just breed and sell for pets.  
I've hear of people crossing them with boers to get more growth and muscle mass. We've had some beefier does and bucks, but our original line of Myotonics that my parents got years ago were the traditional black and white and smaller. We bought a buck a few years ago that was larger and he added some mass to our herd. Lucy is 3/4 original so she's more like the traditional lines we had. 
It's a work in process and we're trying to add tricolor and blue eyes into our herd more as well.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Today is 145, and she is filling out more and udder is getting bigger. We set up the heat lamp and made sure everything was ready this last weekend.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Today my mom went up to the barn to find two little doelings! There is no placenta and she is pushing could she have another? If so shouldn't it not take long for her to have it? 
Also we don't have any B complex or selenium gel, and might be going to TSC later. Do they have those there?


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

She had another black and white baby, larger. We don't know the gender yet.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Triplets! Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures! And yes they should sell those things at TSC. Ours does.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay! Congrats on trips


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Three doelings.  They are doing great and are playful today.






.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks.  We're very happy they're doing well and mama needs to put on weight but is doing okay.


----------

